# What would you do ?



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Last May I had a "fish supplier" stock some fatheads, golden shiners and 25 hybrid strippers. The day they came, the delivery guy took the hybrids to the pond right near our cabin while I headed to the brush piles at the lower end of the pond with the bait fish. When I got back he was already back at his truck so I never saw him put the fish in the pond.

I really regret this now because I have never caught or even seen one hybrid stripper. The size at stocking was to be 6". The pond has clear water and we feed right where he was to stock the hybrids. My untrusting mind is now telling me that he never put the fish in the pond. I keep telling myself, there sure are a lot of dishonest people today that if they can get away with something they will. 

Looking for opinions. What do you think? Am I just being paranoid? I have been tempted to call or email the supplier but then talk myself out of it.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I also think that many (not all) people will take advantage of others so long as they think there is acceptable risk of being caught v. reward for cheating you.

Waiting a year is too long to do an6ythinjg about it. You might call and tell a manager or owner what you think and assure him your business is lost; and that bad news travels faster than anything else.

I would find a new supplier and mandate that you be present when the stocking is done and that you sign off on it before you pay in full. 

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's a picture of the cabin.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Love your cabin!!! Any interior pictures?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have hsb in my pond and and can tell you that youll never see them during the winter months but they will show at feeding times. When you start feeding in late Spring they are really quick hitters and hard to see because they come from deep water and come up and go back down so fast its hard to tell what type of fish they are. I stocked some 5-7" last May and they are now in the 13-14" size now and in starting to catch a few of them. Use minnows under a float if there in the pond youll catch them

Id contact the supplier and see if they can come out at feeding time and verify
If they think they are there. Id imagine they would work with you to get more at a discounted rate if there worth their salt 

Ive used ATAC and Jones and Freshwater Farms and all are excellent reputable companies

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

That looks like a slice of heaven.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of the kitchen


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Some additional pics. We also added a 12 x 20 deck last year that we have not taken any pics of yet.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,d go talk nicely to the owner of the shop. could be he has a bad employee and doesn,t know it. or maybe the guy did dump the fish?? I,ve seen fish trucks with a shoot ,pull the lever and empty the tank in a heart beat. ever watch the state stock fish? only takes a couple minutes to empty a truck.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks bountyhunter for you comments. He had to bucket the fish down to the pond. As I headed back toward him from the upper end of the pond (about 200 yards) I saw him doing something by the same tank that the fish were in. How I wish now I would have watched him put the hybrids in before heading up to stock the bait fish. I may very tactfully share my thoughts with them and then let it go.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have dealt with several fish dealers and found them all to be very honest, two years ago I stocked about 150 yellow perch and I put them in myself 6-8 inches each. I have never seen one of them since, I think the bass and catfish ate them all. I am not usually home when my fish are delivered, they just stock them and charge my credit card, I have no doubt they are delivered as ordered. I buy 6-800 dollars a year mostly just minnows and a few grass carp. I would never question just 25 striped bass.


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you have larger bass or catfish? If so there is a chance they were expensive fish food. If not, and you are feeding and no sign of them I'd be skeptical if they ever went in. Not sure how big of a pond you have but I'd just go to a different supplier and restock and if they eventually show up you can harvest the extra when they are a good size.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

beastman, no catfish but do have some nice size bass. I have thought about the hybrids being fish food for the bass. There is a very good bluegill population in the pond so I was hoping that would take the pressure off the hybrid strippers. At least some of them would survive or so I hoped. Maybe when a young stocked fish is put in a new environment they are so disoriented they are easy prey? Size of the pond is hard to judge because it is long and narrow.


----------



## beastman (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah, there's a chance the lmb put a dent in them but I would still think you'd see some at feeding time. My suggestion would be to stock some larger 10-12inch hybrids , they are a blast to catch and feed so I would not give up on them especially if your not sure they went in to begin with. You can always remove some if the originals show up. Good luck, you have a great spot to relax and fish....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

OIK I,ve read all the help. I<D still go talk to the owner .just for piece of mind. and while your there buy a couple pound of flathead minnies. you might get more than you pay for the minneis.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would say as the stripers are more of an open water fish they would be easy prey for larger bass. so most if not all may have just been bass food. i would give them alittle more time to show up on somebodies hook or at feeding time. then if they dont show up i would restock with larger fish. but stripers can be very aggressive at feeding times. so someone should start catching them soon if there still in your pond.
sherman


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

I only live about 10 miles from Pike Island Dam on the Ohio River. I just may have to transplant a few bigger HSB's from there.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

i wouldn't transplant any fish....you risk giving all your fish a nasty disease. Especially from the Ohio river.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

WillyB2 said:


> Some additional pics. We also added a 12 x 20 deck last year that we have not taken any pics of yet.


WillyB2, beautiful pics and I'm really jealous of you.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks hang loose. It has been a lot of work (which I enjoy) but well worth it. I am now officially retired so I can enjoy it even more.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree 100% those stripers hangout away from cover most of the time, and like you said "disoriented", their may not be one left if theirs a few bass in their 5lbs+.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Caught this guy today. Just shy of 20". Have quite a few this size in the pond so I'm sure they could put a hurtin on a 6" HSB. Pond temperature is still only 46 degrees. Still don't see anything moving.

Apologize for the pic of a "muddy" bass but I laid him down on the deck to take the picture and of course he flopped 3 times right off the deck and into the mud. He was released right after the picture.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

that cabin needs some rod holders mounted to the posts!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

They'll be rod holders sitting in the chairs soon i bet.
The pond at my work was stocked by the state and I watched the striper fingerlings go in and have yet to see one.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys, there are rod holders along with coffee cup holders on each porch post.


----------

